# Do you live in San Diego and want free Dumbo Rats?



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

the person who i got Kofii from is giving away free male dumbo rats. unfortunately, she is giving them also out as free snake food! Even kofii's dad might be snake food!

hopefully someone helps DX


----------



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

*oh i forgot the link
*http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pet/2675725410.html


----------

